# Iceman Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's a Chuck Sig i did while bored, I'm always bored lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice sig ncc only thing i would change is tha pic on the right needs to go a lil more right


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

looks awesome. I like the coloring effect in the back pictures


----------

